
Show HN: Simple shell script I created to find .com domains - sathishmanohar
https://gist.github.com/sathishmanohar/e25f7d5d6330a0cf035b7723a07f547c
======
sathishmanohar
Requirements: This script depends on whois. Make sure whois is installed

How to use: [https://pli.io/UaZp9.jpg](https://pli.io/UaZp9.jpg)

I found myself searching for a lot of domain names for my project and my
clients. I was using the domain search by tools provided by domain registrars
like godaddy, namecheap etc. I had two main problems with that approach.

1) These tools aren't fast enough to check the availability in a sense the
workflow of a domain search is mostly like okay not this, then what about
this, it goes on and on like that. I wanted to know only if the domain is
available. I don't want to load a bunch of pretty interface files that slowed
me down in the process.

2) The good domains I searched were magically being bought if I don't complete
the purchase in a couple of hours or within days.

So, I sat down and wrote this simple script which I've been using for more
than a year. I didn't time it but this script should make you 4x more
effective in searching domains.

